# The Best Animated Tv Shows and Characters of All Time



## BAYLOR (Mar 9, 2015)

WHat do you think are the best animated tv show of al time and the best animated characters?


----------



## willwallace (Mar 10, 2015)

So many to choose from over the years, in different genres.  Reboot was the first show with full computer generated graphics ,  I believe, and was a favorite of mine.  Dragonball and Dragonball Z were good, GT not so much.  Samurai Jack was one show that could have an excellent episode with barely any dialogue.  For comedy The Simpsons, Family Guy,  and Archer are some of my favorites.  
Hmm,  maybe I watch too many animated programs.


----------



## Idoru (Mar 10, 2015)

Battle of the Planets. Ulysses 2031. Mysterious Cities of Gold.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 10, 2015)

TMNT. End thread. Popular since 1987. Three cartoons ('87, '03, '12). Some of _the_ best characters in any form of media. The current Nick toon has fantastic animation - particularly the fight scenes. And it's hilarious.


----------



## ratsy (Mar 10, 2015)

Ha, i have to agree with Miss Mouse on this one. Still waiting to get the box set....one day


----------



## Tower75 (Mar 10, 2015)

Batman

This thread is now over.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 12, 2015)

*Jonny Quest* (it took quite some doing to find it on NF, because of the spelling) was as near to a horror show for kids as it could be, given that it ran in the 1960s. Even now, some episodes are creepy! Still, I would not rate it as best, just memorable.

Star Trek (animated) explored aspects of the characters that had been overlooked in the live-action series, such as Spock's childhood. 

Popeye will not soon be forgotten; likewise, Betty Boop.

There have been 4 animated versions of Mighty Atom (Astroboy), & the 2009 animated film (though I thought it was not very good) shows that Atom is hardly forgotten, even in the USA, where the sheer number of science fiction / fantasy cartoons and characters makes a robot boy anything but unusual. 

I have a fond memory of Hunter x Hunter, even though certain characters' development was a bit sketchy. Likewise,  Bleach, in which there are many such characters whose backgrounds just remain unknown. I am currently watching Naruto Shippuden, something like the 276th episode or thereabouts. Here, the series does seem to cover the background of many of the more important supporting characters. 

I watched Dragonball, perhaps even to the end, but I doubt it. I think Goku is funny as hell, given his initial state of being unaware of his being a human, & having never seen a female before. Poor Bulma!


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeffbert said:


> *Jonny Quest* (it took quite some doing to find it on NF, because of the spelling) was as near to a horror show for kids as it could be, given that it ran in the 1960s. Even now, some episodes are creepy! Still, I would not rate it as best, just memorable.
> 
> Star Trek (animated) explored aspects of the characters that had been overlooked in the live-action series, such as Spock's childhood.
> 
> ...



In the late 60's early 70s shows like were shown in the US , *Prince Planet, Gigantor Marine Boy , Kimba the White Lion  *were better then the types of animated show produced in the US at  that time . In some cases ,they were better then our live action tv shows..


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 13, 2015)

It could be that the Japanese animation industry was set-up very differently than the U.S. I remember Marine Boy, & am thinking about buying season #1 on DVD, but, as it is burned on demand, rather than stamped or pressed, I have uneasiness, in thinking that burned DVDs can eventually lose data. Jungle Emperor (Kimba TWL) was made as an allegory in that the species represented races, nationalities, & social strata.


----------



## J-Sun (Mar 13, 2015)

The Warner Bros/Looney Toons/Merrie Melodies stuff. Bugs Bunny. Wile E. Coyote. Marvin the Martian. Daffy Duck, Yosemite Sam, Foghorn Leghorn, the singing frog. That stuff. *nods*

Can't believe I'm post #10 and have to say that. 

(Unless people are being sticklers and figuring these were originally movie shorts but why look for an excuse to avoid mentioning Warner Bros?)


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeffbert said:


> It could be that the Japanese animation industry was set-up very differently than the U.S. I remember Marine Boy, & am thinking about buying season #1 on DVD, but, as it is burned on demand, rather than stamped or pressed, I have uneasiness, in thinking that burned DVDs can eventually lose data. Jungle Emperor (Kimba TWL) was made as an allegory in that the species represented races, nationalities, & social strata.




In the US , animation for viewed as kids fare.  In japan , they tak  animation far more seriously.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 13, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> The Warner Bros/Looney Toons/Merrie Melodies stuff. Bugs Bunny. Wile E. Coyote. Marvin the Martian. Daffy Duck, Yosemite Sam, Foghorn Leghorn, the singing frog. That stuff. *nods*
> 
> Can't believe I'm post #10 and have to say that.
> 
> (Unless people are being sticklers and figuring these were originally movie shorts but why look for an excuse to avoid mentioning Warner Bros?)



Wabbit season! Duck season! Elmer season!  I enjoy Looney Toons, & wish Cartoon Network would run some of those really old ones that it showed on Late Night, B&W! as much as I enjoy the new material on [AS], I really loved those old ones!

There was a particular cartoon that ran among the H&B after school variety, in which this alligator modeled on A. Hitchcock was after a little duckling. It might have been just 1 cartoon, but even though at the time, I did not know of Hitchcock, I still recall the voice.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 13, 2015)

I did use to _love_ Daffy Duck when I was a kid, but as this thread is "of all time" and I'm taking that to mean past to present, then Warner Bros. doesn't even enter my head.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Mar 13, 2015)

I will mention two shows that I adore...and I wonder if anyone has seen them..and if so, do you enjoy them?

Home Movies
Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## kythe (Mar 13, 2015)

Avatar: The Last Airbender
X-men: Evolutions


----------



## Mouse (Mar 13, 2015)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Aqua Teen Hunger Force



I've heard of this one but couldn't tell you anything about it!



kythe said:


> X-men: Evolutions



Interesting! That's my least fave X-Men cartoon. The 90s one is the best (in my opinion) and then I'd go for Wolverine and the X-Men from '09, even though it only had one series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 13, 2015)

*Flash Gordon  * 1979 filiation series  and by far the best series animated tv they ever did. It kept the vintage look of the Buster Crab era  but it had superior story telling and writing.  It is still one of the best animated tv serios of all time and it still holds up pretty well. 
*

Thunder the Barbarian  *  Post apocalyptic science fantasy series . 2000 years in the future Thundar a might Barbarian armed with his Sunsword and  accompanied by  The Sorcerous Ariel and The Wookie like Ukla the Moc battle the forces of evil 



In the early 1990's* Exoforce*  a terrific animated science fiction tv series ran one season and  They ended it just as it was really getting interesting.


----------



## ratsy (Mar 13, 2015)

I have to say TMNT from 80's and into 90's was my pivotal cartoon from childhood. I also loved Batman series, X-Men, and the Spiderman one all from the 90's.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 29, 2015)

Transformers * Beast Wars *and  *Beast Machines    *Terrific animation and writing.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 29, 2015)

I would have to go with the original *Tom & Jerry* cartoons, under the Hanna-Barbera/Fred Quimby era (roughly 1942-1957)

Ok, so the animation itself is perhaps a bit flat; but the characters themselves were rich & varied - and hugely funny


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 29, 2015)

HanaBi said:


> I would have to go with the original *Tom & Jerry* cartoons, under the Hanna-Barbera/Fred Quimby era (roughly 1942-1957)
> 
> Ok, so the animation itself is perhaps a bit flat; but the characters themselves were rich & varied - and hugely funny



The original Tom and Jerry Cartoons were great . Those done in the 60's and beyond were  crap.


----------



## Anne Spackman (Mar 30, 2015)

Battle of the Planets, one of the first cartoons I ever saw and liked as a little girl.


----------



## Huttman (Mar 30, 2015)

Great topic...I watched a lot of Saturday morning cartoons growing up but the ones that stand the test of time for quality would be the _Looney Tunes_. The _Animaniacs_ really had some off the wall slapstick, adult humor and great songs too. _Robotech_ came out when I was in high school and that blew me away...they killed major characters! Since I am a big Star Wars fan I thoroughly enjoy _Clone Wars_ and _Rebels_ and think _Tron Uprising_ is amazing. _Flash Gordon_ and _Battle of the Planets_ I had nearly forgotten about and I liked those as well...wait, was I supposed to pick just one?


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 30, 2015)

Anne Spackman said:


> Battle of the Planets, one of the first cartoons I ever saw and liked as a little girl.



It would have been a better show without the stupid Robot  SevenZarkSeven which was added to fill the edited scenes.


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 30, 2015)

Samurai Jack is one of my all time favourites, I'll agree that all the classics like Bugs, Daffy, Wile, Yosemite (I used to think this was pronounced Yos-ee-mite) and Tom/Jerry are classics for a reason. I really liked Pinky and the Brain, also Powerpuff girls is quite amusing.
We should also mention the recent animated movies, things like the Incredibles are great, I'm sure everyone loves the jungle book.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 5, 2015)

*Batman Beyond*


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 6, 2015)

*Superman  * a terrific show.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2015)

*Roughnecks Starship Troopers Chronicles  * A really terrific CGI series based on Robert Heinlein's  novel an the  Paul Verhoeven film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 12, 2015)

The Original Star Blazers .


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2015)

*Dungeons and Dragons   *1985 series lasted for 27 episodes. It was fun show.


----------



## Idoru (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes! D&D was awesome. And was it just me or was Eric a much better character than Hank?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 19, 2015)

Idoru said:


> Yes! D&D was awesome. And was it just me or was Eric a much better character than Hank?



It's too bad the show didn't get proper closure, They did have final episode which was never filmed.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2015)

*Justice League *and *Justice League Unlimited*  both shows awesome.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 31, 2015)

*The Fairly Odd Parents*.  Timmy,  His Fairy God Parents Cosmo and Wanda who grant him wish him regardless of of possible off the wall consequences, his parents who really don't understand him or anything else of that matter , Vicky the babysitter from Hell and (one of Timmy's nemesis's and his looney Science teacher (who is Timmy's other nemesis) is  obsessed with trying to prove the existence of Timmy's  Fairy God Parents .   For some reason , i just can't get enough of this show. If I were to say this show is off the deep  end , that would be putting things mildly.

If you missing this one, To bad,  because this show priceless.


----------



## Khuratokh (Feb 8, 2016)

Futurama
Rick and Morty
Avatar and legend of Korra
Cities of gold
Pirates of Dark Water (on going arc but no conclusion)
Once upon a time.... Space. Mostly for the ship designs.
Danger Mouse
Animals of farthing wood


----------



## SilentRoamer (Feb 8, 2016)

Well you are probably biased to what you loved and enjoyed as a kid so for me:

All animated 90's:
*TNMT* as mentioned upthread.
*X-Men .
Spiderman.
Thundercats.
Captain Planet.
Batman.
Hurricanes.*

I remember the theme songs for them all.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Feb 8, 2016)

Khuratokh said:


> Pirates of Dark Water (on going arc but no conclusion)



Man that was a great cartoon.


----------



## Khuratokh (Feb 10, 2016)

SilentRoamer said:


> Man that was a great cartoon.


I know right? And they only had a few more treasures to find. 
A few years ago I saw a woman cosplay as Tula. It seems it is not completely gone from the collective consiousness.


----------



## svalbard (Feb 11, 2016)

Tom and Jerry
The Roadrunner
He Man and the Masters of the Universe
Flash Gordon
TNMT
Batman
Danger mouse

Those are the few that I can recall, most mentioned already.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 11, 2016)

The original Max Fleicher Popeye  the Sailor Cartoons were great and alot of fun and had superb animation and some wonderfully comic writing .Those done in the 40's and 50 were descent , but those done in the 60's and 70's were lousy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 11, 2016)

The Max Fleischer Superman Cartoons are among the best ever done.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Feb 11, 2016)

Doctor Snuggles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I used to have a VHS of this cartoon - it got some real use!


----------



## Frost Giant (Feb 12, 2016)

Rocky and Bullwinkle, Thundarr The Barbarian, Harvey Birdman: Attorney At Law, Superjail, X-Men (Specifically the Beyond Good and Evil story arc - Apocalypse at his very best), Phantom 2040, Aeon Flux, Samurai Jack, Futurama, The Clone Wars and an honorable mention for the episode entitled The Dragon's Graveyard of the old D & D series.


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 12, 2016)

While I thoroughly enjoy the *Tom & Jerry* early cartoons, when the guys from WB began making them, they were nowhere as funny. I blame Chuck Jones.

So now CN has lumped the really new *T&J* (that had been titled a bit differently) along w/ the classic T&J into a 90 minute format. While I generally FF through most of the show, searching for cartoons I have not seen for awhile, some of them never lose their punch! Likewise with *Looney Toons* & *Woody Woodpecker*.  I usually watch these just before retiring for the night, Laughing wears me out, & prepare for sleep. 

*Rocky and Bullwinkle*: I viewed the whole series a while ago, & it was still funny, though the political humor was dated. 

*Superjail* is simply the funniest thing I have ever watched. *Metalocalypse* is also hilarious, but not until the last few minutes, when the concert kills 1/2 the audience.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 19, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> While I thoroughly enjoy the *Tom & Jerry* early cartoons, when the guys from WB began making them, they were nowhere as funny. I blame Chuck Jones.
> 
> So now CN has lumped the really new *T&J* (that had been titled a bit differently) along w/ the classic T&J into a 90 minute format. While I generally FF through most of the show, searching for cartoons I have not seen for awhile, some of them never lose their punch! Likewise with *Looney Toons* & *Woody Woodpecker*.  I usually watch these just before retiring for the night, Laughing wears me out, & prepare for sleep.
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> Rocky and Bullwinkle, Thundarr The Barbarian, Harvey Birdman: Attorney At Law, Superjail, X-Men (Specifically the Beyond Good and Evil story arc - Apocalypse at his very best), Phantom 2040, Aeon Flux, Samurai Jack, Futurama, The Clone Wars and an honorable mention for the episode entitled The Dragon's Graveyard of the old D & D series.



Great list.


----------



## Jeffbert (Sep 12, 2016)

I have watched nearly 600 episodes of ONE PIECE, & have thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2016)

*Buzz Lightyear of Star Command*  . This show was probably one the best comic science fiction send ups of all time.  I loved this show.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 9, 2016)

Isn't Buzz the space toy from Toy Story? I am just not into post Disney Disney stuff. I doubt if Walt would approve of any of it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 9, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> Isn't Buzz the space toy from Toy Story? I am just not into post Disney Disney stuff. I doubt if Walt would approve of any of it.



It's a hilariously funny show.


----------



## logan_run (Oct 21, 2016)

the original underdog cartoon.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 24, 2016)

logan_run said:


> the original underdog cartoon.


I like that show; even borrowed 1st DVD from NETFLIX. Eventually, intend to view the rest of the DVDs.

I would really like to get the original MIGHTY MOUSE on DVD, but, last I checked, MIGHTY MOUSE & FRIENDS or some such thing was all that was available. Most of those cartoons were of the friends.  Also want to see the Mr. Magoo - Dick Tracy crossover! I still remember the part where Magoo, who was impersonating Squinty Eyes, is revealed by the bad guys.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'd say that _*Looney Tunes*_ would be the best, especially Marvin the Martian cartoons. The continue to withstand the test of time.
More modern, I would say *Avatar: The Last Airbender  *A really good story arc.

Nevertheless (although this may show my age), I'll ever remember _*Underdog*_,* Jonny Quest *and _*The Herculoids*_*. *WIth the last, my favorite character vacillated between Igoo and Tundro. Maybe they weren't 'the best' but I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 1, 2016)

I recently (about 4 or 5 years ago) watched _*Jonny Quest*_ on DVD. Though a kids' show, a few of those episodes still seemed really creepy! The Invisible Monster, The Dragons of Ashida, the one with the pterodactyl, come to mind, as such.


----------



## Overread (Dec 1, 2016)

*Animals of Farthing Wood
*
I'm going to say that deserves a special mention above many other great comic series. If only because it was very mature for its audience. It dealt with death; blood; loss and pain. It was the roller coaster of emotion and didn't fit itself to a formula per week. It was a powerful series and I feel one which has never yet had its match. The closest one might get are some of the darker Batman series; but they tend to not deal with death of main characters so well - indeed its something that farthing wood is almost alone with if one ignores the one-off films such as Plague Dogs and Watership Down


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> I recently (about 4 or 5 years ago) watched _*Jonny Quest*_ on DVD. Though a kids' show, a few of those episodes still seemed really creepy! The Invisible Monster, The Dragons of Ashida, the one with the pterodactyl, come to mind, as such.



By far the best show that Hanna Babara ever did.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 2, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> By far the best show that Hanna Babara ever did.


I think that that assessment depends on the genre, or sub-genre. I cannot think of any other U.S. animated series that even fits the same category or genre as JQ. Most everything else was comedy, though there were such as Space Ghost, etc., but even that was an adventure-oriented series. JQ was horror or at least had horror elements in more than a few episodes. As Overread stated, death, loss, etc., though one had to imagine what happened to the villain when the big guy, tired of abuse threw him into the dragons' pen. Likewise, when the guy in the wheelchair sank in the hot tar pit.  The end of those guys seems obvious, but kids know little of such things.










I knew a guy who was big time into Kimba TWL, had all the Japanese language DVDs, etc., & he was clear that though characters fell down dead, the ELV narrator would always say, that guy was tired, and was taking a nap. 

The music itself was at least creepy, if not frightening. Though the avalanche music was also used in THE FLINTSTONES, as I recall, F&B  were boy scout troop leaders on rafts heading toward a waterfall. Yes, the instruments playing that tune were different. I know little about music, but it seems to me that the JQ version of that tune is most likened to Danse Macabre's violin parts, seems out of tune.

Most villains are obviously foreigners, a few Asians. Very Politically Incorrect!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 2, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> I recently (about 4 or 5 years ago) watched _*Jonny Quest*_ on DVD. Though a kids' show, a few of those episodes still seemed really creepy! The Invisible Monster, The Dragons of Ashida, the one with the pterodactyl, come to mind, as such.



That one with the pterodactyl is _Turu the Terrible. _I made a reference to it in one of my SF short stories


----------



## Tower75 (Dec 2, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> By far the best show that Hanna Babara ever did.



[Cough] Swat Kats [Cough]


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 1, 2019)

Star Wars Rebels . Started slow but got steely better .


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jul 1, 2019)

If we are talking only western animation, then it would be a severely under appreciated and hence cancelled way too soon show called *Pirates of Dark Water. *It is a travesty that show never got to finish its story.

Followed closely after that would be:

*Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors*
*Transformers G1*
*X-Men *
For both Transformers and X-Men, the original series were both superior to the modern remake movies in their respect to lore and characterization.

Recently, *The Dragon Prince* is definitely a contender worth adding to the list.

But if we are talking about animation from all around the world, well then, Japan has the west beat in every respect. *Clannad. *End Thread. You'd be hard pressed to find an animated show that goes where Clannad does -- just have that box of tissues ready for season 2... 

Other anime of note:

*Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood* (remake, not original) -- Generally considered to be the top 1 anime of all time.
*One Piece -- *Most popular and longest running anime of all time -- at least in Japan. Fact.
*Angel Beats* -- (By the same group as Clannad, enough said)
*K-On* -- (Comedy and Moe at its best)
*Madoka Magicka* -- (Revolutionized the magical girl genre (a.k.a absolutely destroyed Sailor Moon and left it crying in the corner).
*Stein;Gate* -- (Does time travel right. Very clever and complex)
*Last Exile* -- (Some of the best world building I've ever seen)
*Cowboy Bebop* -- (Cult Classic, westernized anime so good choice for people to watch as their first anime)
*Vision of Escaflowne *-- (Classic from the good old days that shows 99% of other isekai anime out there just how to do the transported to another world story right)
*Attack on Titan* -- Worldwide phenomenon that actually gets better as it goes on. (unlike the other worldwide phenomenon... I'm looking at you Sword Art Online -- although Alicization looks to have got things back on track for SAO).


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jul 1, 2019)

Thinking about it, another animated show that deserves a callout is *Tailspin. *Fantastic spin on jungle book characters in a pirates setting.


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan (Jul 2, 2019)

I haven't watched TV since grade school, but as for "best animated characters", you may not like my definition, but  I think that's a no-brainer - the dinosaurs of Jurassic Park.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 15, 2019)

L.L.Lotte said:


> Thinking about it, another animated show that deserves a callout is *Tailspin. *Fantastic spin on jungle book characters in a pirates setting.



Indeed.


----------



## nixie (Jul 15, 2019)

Not the best but I loved Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry, Pink Panther, Danger Mouse and Tin Tin.
Anyone remember Deputy Dawg ?
UK members does anyone recall the cartoon the Banana Splits showed think it was called Arabian Nights ?


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Jul 15, 2019)

So glad someone else mentioned Tailspin!! It was one of my favorites. Don Carnage was brilliant!! 

Also loved Pinky and the Brain, Duck Dodgers, DuckTales, Victor and Hugo, Dastardly and Muttley in Their Flying Machines, and several others I could mention.


----------



## nixie (Jul 15, 2019)

Laura R Hepworth said:


> So glad someone else mentioned Tailspin!! It was one of my favorites. Don Carnage was brilliant!!
> 
> Also loved Pinky and the Brain, Duck Dodgers, DuckTales, Victor and Hugo, Dastardly and Muttley in Their Flying Machines, and several others I could mention.


Now you've reminded me of Wacky Races and Captain Caveman


----------



## Jeffbert (Aug 8, 2019)

nixie said:


> Not the best but I loved Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry, Pink Panther, Danger Mouse and Tin Tin.
> Anyone remember Deputy Dawg ?
> UK members does anyone recall the cartoon the Banana Splits showed think it was called Arabian Nights ?


As I recall that was called 'Knights' rather than 'Nights.' The title referred to heroes.

I do remember *Deputy Dawg*. Does anyone remember *Ricochet Rabbit*?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 8, 2019)

Jeffbert said:


> As I recall that was called 'Knights' rather than 'Nights.' The title referred to heroes.
> 
> I do remember *Deputy Dawg*. Does anyone remember *Ricochet Rabbit*?



 I have fond memories of both of those shows


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 8, 2019)

nixie said:


> Not the best but I loved Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry, Pink Panther, Danger Mouse and Tin Tin.
> Anyone remember Deputy Dawg ?
> UK members does anyone recall the cartoon the Banana Splits showed think it was called Arabian Nights ?



I remember all of this listed above 

I remember Arabian Knights , Very entertaining stuff , It's  too bad it was only a segment of Banana Splits . Arabian Knights would have done very well as it own show. I would love to see a reboot of this oe  or even a feature film ,  or why not a live action series ?


----------



## Vince W (Aug 8, 2019)

Remember *Max the 2,000-Year-Old Mouse*? I learned some broad strokes history at a very early age from these cartoons.

When I was very young (4 or 5) my mum used to take us shopping and there was a booth where she could put in a couple of coins and 2 or 3 cartoons would run. The one I remember most from this is *Sinbad Jr.* Mostly because he would pull on his belt and become super strong. What's most telling about the time was that my mum would leave me and my sister (3 at most) alone for the run of the cartoons and then feed the booth with another coin to finish her shop.


----------



## Jeffbert (Aug 20, 2019)

Sinbad the Sailor! he pulls it tight, with all his might-- a mighty sailor he'll be-- a mighty sailor is he!  Why would I remember that?

There was a very short-lived animated Fantastic Voyage, as I recall. Sadly, the big cartoon database has no details, other than the year: Fantastic Voyage Episode Guide -Filmation

I tried to find it on Amazon, but no luck. Should have tried youtube.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 20, 2019)

Jeffbert said:


> Sinbad the Sailor! he pulls it tight, with all his might-- a mighty sailor he'll be-- a mighty sailor is he!  Why would I remember that?
> 
> There was a very short-lived animated Fantastic Voyage, as I recall. Sadly, the big cartoon database has no details, other than the year: Fantastic Voyage Episode Guide -Filmation
> 
> I tried to find it on Amazon, but no luck. Should have tried youtube.



Yes , I remember  F*antastic Voyage*, It was a done Filmation Studios in the late 1960's about 17 episodes were produced . It was a very weird and at times surreal tv show. I liked alot. In roughly that same time period Filmation also did *Journey to the  Center of the Earth* . It too was short lived but very entertaining .


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2020)

L.L.Lotte said:


> Thinking about it, another animated show that deserves a callout is *Tailspin. *Fantastic spin on jungle book characters in a pirates setting.



There was film Treasure of the Lost Lamp.


----------

